# Cherry Shrimp With Betta



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi everyone,
I just got cherry shrimp for my betta tank, and they are acclimating as we speak. I wasn't sure what I should do for feeding them. My betta LOVES his pellets, so I feel like if I got sinking pellets for them, my betta, Steven, would eat the pellets. I could do flakes and the shrimp could eat the leftovers from the bottom, although Steven has a hard time catching the flakes. I am open to try those options though. I don't have visible algae in my tank, but I do believe there is biofilm. Sorry if I sound kinda uneducated about shrimp! I do have two live plants (one amazon sword and a brand new anarcharis bunch), I'm not sure if the shrimp will eat off if those or not. Also, I'm planning on putting something over the intake of my filter, but I'm not sure what. When I get home I can tell you the brand of the filter so you can get an idea of what the intake is like. Thanks!!


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

Also, if one of the females is berried, should i move it to a 1/4 gallon jar that i have untill the eggs hatch, and then move the female back to the 5 gallon and wait for the fry to mature a bit before adding them to the 5 gal?


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

What I'm hearing here is your 5 gallon tank is not mature (1 month or more past the end of cycle. ) There are foods for shrimp like algae wafers. and different foods designed just for invertebrates. I would recommend those foods in order to sustain the shrimp. They are bottom feeders and clean up crew. So any type of algae and excess food will tend to keep them. Plant matter (dying leaves on the bottom of the tank) Blanched 
green veggies will also work.


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

1/4 gallon fry tank would be way too small... I'm thinking I could set up a 3 gallon one. can I use an air stone instead of a filter? I can't find sponge filters at any of my LPS...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If the tank is well-planted enough you shouldn't have to remove any berried females. Just make sure the shrimp have a good place to hide when they molt. Make sure it is Betta-proof. IME, the young will stay in the hide until big enough to get out and about. You can use tweezers to stuff a pellet or two in the hide to feed the young but usually there is enough biofilm and algae in the tank.

They make a "pre-filter" sponge you can slip over the intake.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/8-Pieces-P...074043?hash=item26166e237b:g:6QoAAOSwp91cggDu


----------

